# Lamborghini & Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 5 Lexus SC 430



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lamborghini & Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 5( Lexus SC 430)*

*Please excuse the very short write up i had to get moving with this job !

This Lexus SC 430 was done soon after the Ferrari 430 Spyder was detailed it belongs to the owner of the same Ferrari !
As you will see from the photos it was in desperate need of work !

I only had two days ( Paint only to correct this Lexus that meant working very late at night )
Two coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock where applied to the paint and the results speak for themselves !

So on with the correction !

50/50 shots




























Finished shots



























































































And of course after all this hard work there were three days left to do some sight seeing of Sydney Harbour that's before i return to Melbourne 



































































































































































That's the end of the three week Sydney Detailing trip for now i hope you have enjoyed all my writeups on this majestic trip as much as i enjoyed working on these cars . I'll be back :wave:

Thank you for reading and looking

Regards Mario

Coming soon !








*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work on this rare Lexus! You just don't see any of these around now days.
Lexus are actually looking at bringing something similar back very soon! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely stuff Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Nice work on this rare Lexus! You just don't see any of these around now days.
> Lexus are actually looking at bringing something similar back very soon! :thumb:


*Thanks Matty, they are rare , in Melbourne I have seen a couple and now with the new model coming our way there won't be any left .

They certainly are :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Lovely stuff Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Aaron:thumb::thumb:*


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Mario are finished shot ???? i can see holograms ..sorry


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> Mario are finished shot ???? i can see holograms ..sorry


The first one is not , the second one is !


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

top job


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

fantastic work !!!!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jlw41 said:


> Great work Mario :thumb:


Thank you jlw41:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

alantfh90 said:


> top job


Thanks very much alantfh90:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Nice work:thumb:


Thank you Black, MB;:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> fantastic work!


Thank you Top Sport :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Top work. but that lexus. Bleeggh

Ugly as sin in my opinion


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ottostein said:


> Top work. but that lexus. Bleeggh
> 
> Ugly as sin in my opinion


Thank you, yes, not the best looking Lexus .


----------

